
CTO vs. VP of Engineering - dandrewsen
http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/cto-vs-vp-of-engineering
======
ddfu
Usual half-explanation. The CTO works on behalf of the startup's investors,
working towards efficiency, calculating performance metrics and
revenue/expense figures and whatever else the guys providing the money need to
see. This is an executive role.

The VP Engineering is essentially a management role, coordinating the
company's product team(s) and ensuring they implement the CEO's vision.
Ideally, the VP Engineering should be inspiring to his/her subordinates, but
this is not strictly required so long as employees are producing.

------
bcn
The video to go along with the slides.
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAHItZ1cSNM>

